# انجيل يهوذا



## answer me muslims (10 أبريل 2006)

من حيث اكتشاف انجيل يهوذا ..
هذا الإنجيل يركّز علي يهوذا الاسخريوطي ، و بالنسبة لجميع المسيحيين فإن يهوذا هو التلميذ الذي خان السيد المسيح وسلّمه في مقابل 30 من الفضة ، ولكن هذه البردية المّكتشفة و التي ترجع لأواخر القرن الثالث تصف شخص مختلف ..فهي تصف يهوذا بأنه كان صديقا وفيا للسيد المسيح ، و قد طلب منه السيد المسيح أن يخونه حتى تتحقق النبوة ويسلمه فتتحرر روحه و يصعد إلى السماء .
أما عن اكتشافه فهو مكتوب باللغة القبطية باللهجة الصعيدية ، وقد تُرجم من اليونانية في حوالي عام 280 م كما قال *Herb Krosney* الذي كتب كتاب _The Lost Gospel_المحتوي علي ترجمة هذه المخطوطة ،و قد تم اكتشافه عام 1970 في مصر في الصحراء بالقرب من المنيا .
والمخطوطة عبارة عن 66 صفحة بها إنجيل يهوذا في تسعة صفحات، و رؤية يعقوب ، و خطاب من بطرس لفيلبس . ( وهي جميعها كتب مزيفة منحولة ، نُسبت زيفا لهؤلاء القديسين )
أبعاد المخطوطة : 16x29cms
مع ملاحظة أن هذه هي النسخة الوحيدة ( لإنجيل ) يهوذا وقد كُشف عنها النقاب في يوم 9 ابريل علي القناة الخاصة بـ The National Geographic Society ، و ستوضع هذه المخطوطة بعد الانتهاء من فحصها في المتحف القبطي بالقاهرة . (1)
و من الجدير بالذكر أن هذا الإنجيل لم يخبرنا بشيء جديد عن السيد المسيح و لم يخبرنا بشيء جديد عن يهوذا الاسخريوطي سوى حكاية خيالية تصف أن يهوذا عندما خان السيد المسيح ما كان يفعل سوي ما أمره به السيد المسيح بتسليمه ، و إنه كان التلميذ المفضل لدي السيد المسيح ،كما أنه كان الوحيد من التلاميذ الذي فهم السيد المسيح .. (2)
و أهمية هذا الإنجيل ( مع التحفظ علي كلمة إنجيل ) تعود إلى أنه أكد لنا ما نعرفه عن الفكر الهرطوقي الممل الخاص بالغنوسيين ، وهذا الكتاب قد اُدين بالفعل من قِبَل قادة الكنيسة الأول مثل إيريناؤس الذي وُلد ما بين عامي ( 115-120 ) :
They declare that Judas the traitor was thoroughly acquainted with these things, and that he alone, knowing the truth as no others did, accomplished the mystery of the betrayal; by him all things, both earthly and heavenly, were thus thrown into confusion. They produce a fictitious history of this kind, which they style the Gospel of Judas.(3​وواضح هنا أن ايريناؤس يقول أن الغنوسيين قد ابتكروا تاريخ خيالي و مزيف في عقولهم وصاغوه في الكتاب المسمي إنجيل يهوذا .
ولا داعي للانزعاج فهذا النص غير مسيحي علي الإطلاق ، فهو لم يظهر إلا بعد حوالي 150 عام من موت السيد المسيح .
قبل اكتشاف مكتبة نجع حمادي التي احتوت علي الكتابات الغنوسية ، لم نكن نعرف عن الفكر الغنوسي سوي ما نقرأه في كتابات آباء الكنيسة الأولين في ردودهم علي هذا الفكر الهرطوقي .
من المعروف أن الفكر الغنوسي يقول بعدة آراء :
فقد آمنوا أنَّ المسيح ‏كان مُجرّد خيال وشبح (‏phantom‏)، وأنَّه أحد الآلهة العلويّة وقد نزل علي ‏الأرض في جسد خياليّ وليس فيزيائيّ، ماديّ، حقيقيّ، إنَّه روح إلهيّ ليس له ‏لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، لأنَّه لم يكنْ من الممكن، من وجهة نظرهم، أنْ يتّخذ ‏جسدًا من المادة التي هي شرّ في نظرهم ! لذا قالوا أنَّه نزل في صورة وشبه إنسان ‏وهيئة بشر دون أنْ يكون كذلك، جاء في شكل إنسان دون أنْ يكون له مكوّنات ‏الإنسان من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ، جاء في " شبه جسد " و " هيئةالإنسان "، وقالوا ‏أنَّه لم يكنْ يجوع أو يعطش أو ينام، ولم يكن في حاجة للأكل أو الشرب 000 إلخ‏وأنَّه كان يأكل ويشرب وينام متظاهرًا بذلك تحت هيئة بشريّة غير حقيقيّة. وشبّهوا ‏جسده بالنور أو شعاع الشمس، فإنَّ النور وشعاع الشمس يمكن لهما أنْ يخترقا ‏لوحًا من الزجاج دون أنْ يكسرا هذا اللوح " . كان مجرد خيال.(4)
وسنعرض الآن أفكار قادتهم :
‏1 - فالنتينوس (حوالي 137م) :
وقال أنَّ المسيح لم يتّخذْ جسدًا إنسانيًا حقيقيًا بل إتّخذ هيئة الجسد، مظهر الجسد ‏وهيئة الإنسان لأنَّه لا يمكن أنْ يأخذ جسد من المادة التي هي شرّ بحسب اعتقاده ! إتّخذ جسدًا سمائيًا وأثيريًا، وهو، _حسب قوله لم يُولد من العذراء ولكن جسده ‏الهوائيّ مرّ من خلال جسدها العذراوي_ . (5)
3- سترنيوس (‏Saturnius‏) وقوله أنَّ المسيح كان بلا ميلاد وبلا جسد وبدون ‏شكل وكان مرئيًا افتراضًا ، _كان كائنًا روحيًا وقد بدا وكأنَّه إنسان_ .(6)
و نتيجة لذلك : فلما وُضع علي الصليب ‏ليُصْلَب بدا لهم وكأنَّه يُصْلَب ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح وخيال فقد ظهر في مظهر ‏وهيئة وشكل الذي يُصلب ولكن في الحقيقة لم يُصلب بل شُبِّه لهم أنَّه يُصْلَب !! ‏بدا لهم معلقًا علي الصليب ولكنّه في الحقيقة غير ذلك !! بدا لهم يسفك الدم ‏وينزف أمامهم ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح وخيال وليس له لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، فقد ‏كان يبدو هكذا لهم مظهريًا فقط، شُبِّه لهم !! ظهر وكأنَّه مات علي الصليب وهو ‏الإله الذي لا يموت !! (7)
إذن فنحن نعرف أن الغنوسيين ( الخياليين ) يقولون بروحانية جسد المسيح أي أنه لم يكن جسد حقيقي ولكنه جسد روحي .. وهذا يتأكد في مؤلفهم الهرطوقي الذي يسمونه أعمال يوحنا :
أنَّ المسيح عندما كان ‏يسير علي الأرض لم يكنْ يترك أثرًا لأقدامه وعندما كان يوحنا يُحاول الإمساك به ‏كانت يده تخترق جسده بلا أي مقاومة حيث لم يكنْ له جسد حقيقيّ. وكانت ‏طبيعة جسده متغيّرة عند اللمس، فتارة يكون لينًا وأخري جامدًا ومرّة يكون ‏خاليًا تمامًا . (8)
فالفكر الغنوسي يتركز في أن جسد السيد المسيح لم يكن جسدا حقيقيا ولكنه كان جسدا روحيا ، و نحن نعرف أن لهم العديد من الكتب الأبوكريفية التي نسبوها للتلاميذ في حين أن التلاميذ أبرياء منها تماما ( مثل المكتبة المُكتشفة في نجع حمادي ).
أما بالتدقيق في إنجيل يهوذا فإنه يؤكد هذا الفكر الغنوسي القديم .. حيث أن هذا الإنجيل الأبوكريفي يقول بأن السيد المسيح قد طلب من يهوذا أن أن يسلمه لكي يتحرر السيد المسيح من هذا الجسد و يعود للعالم الروحاني الذي أتي منه،و يكون قد تمم الخلاص هكذا (9).. هذا ما ورد في انجيل يهوذا الأبوكريفي ، وهو بكل وضوح يؤكد أن هذا الإنجيل لا ينتمي للمسيحية الحقيقية ، لكنه ينتمي للهرطقة الدوسيتية الغنوسية حيث يحاول الكاتب إثبات أن جسد السيد المسيح كان جسدا روحيا و له اشتياق للعودة إلي عالمه الروحي و ترك العالم الأرضي ، و لهذا قد طلب من يهوذا أن يسلّمه، وكما أوضحنا في بدايات المقال كيف أن ايريناؤس هاجم هذا الإنجيل الأبوكريفي .. فلم الضجة الإعلامية التي قام بها الكافرون أعداء الكتاب المقدس و أعداء المسيحية ؟؟
ثانيا لإثبات أن هذا ( الإنجيل) خاص بالغنوسيين .. نحن نعرف أن من افكار و عقائد الغنوسيين أنهم كانوا ينظرون للمادة علي أنَّها شر ّ! وآمنوا بمجموعة كبيرة من الآلهة، فقالوا ‏أنَّه في البدء كان الإله السامي غير المعروف وغير المدرك الذي هو روح مطلق، ‏ولم تكن هناك المادة، هذا الإله الصالح أخرج، إنبثق منه، أخرج من ذاته، عدد ‏من القوات الروحيّة ذات الأنظمة المختلفة التي أسموها بالأيونات (‏Aeons‏)، هذه ‏القوات المنبثقة من الإله السامي كان لها أنظمة مختلفة وأسماء مختلفة وتصنيفات ‏وأوصاف مختلفة (10)، وهذا نفس ما تحدث عنه إنجيل يهوذا في عملية الخلق .. و يمكنك مراجعة نص هذا الإنجيل للتأكد من هذا الكلام .. إذن هذا المخطوط لا يمت للعقيدة المسيحية بصلة ، و لكنه يعرض الفكر الغنوسي الهرطوقي ليس إلا .
كما أن هناك بعض من الكافرين يدّعون بأن هذا الإنجيل قال أن هناك من سيأتي بعد المسيح وهو أقوي منه .. ولكن حتى هذا الإنجيل الهرطوقي لم يقل بمثل هذه الخرافات ... ( ارحموا نفسكم بقي ).
أما من حيث ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس عن يهوذا الكافر فهو ما يلي :
كان يهوذا الاسخريوطي واحدا من التلاميذ الـ 12 (11) و كان هو المسئول عن صندوق المال وكان يسرق ما يُلقى في الصندوق (12) و ظهرت مطامعه و كُشفت شخصيته المادية الوضيعة عندما سكبت مريم الناردين غالي الثمن علي السيد المسيح و غضب يهوذا من هذا ليس لخوفه علي الفقراء بل لأنه كان سارقا (13) و يقول الكتاب أن الشيطان تملّكه وهذا لأن يهوذا كانت ميوله تتجه نحو مجيء مسيح قائد حربي قوي ،غني ، و لكن لم يكن المسيح هكذا لأنه قال مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم (14) فلذلك خاب ظن يهوذا الاسخريوطي و لما كان مسئولا عن صندوق المال و كان يسرق من هذا الصندوق ، اغتاظ عندما وجد مريم تسكب طيب ثمنه 300 دينار علي السيد المسيح ، و اعترض بأن الصندوق كان أولى بال 300 دينار ، أي إنه كان يريد أن يحتال علي هذه الأموال ، وحينما رد عليه السيد المسيح بأن ما فعلته مريم كان لتكفينه(15) .. اصبح يهوذا حانقا علي السيد المسيح و ذهب إلى قادة اليهود ليسلمهم يسوع الناصري و قبض 30 من الفضة ثمنا لهذا (16) و بهذا هو تمم النبوة التي جاءت في العهد القديم في سفر زكريا (17) وكانت نهاية يهوذا كالآتي :بعدما سلم السيد المسيح، ندم علي ما فعله و أعاد الفضة إلي الكهنة و تركها في الهيكل و انصرف (18) و مضي و شنق نفسه علي طرف هوة في وادي ابن هنوم و انقطع الحبل و سقط في الوادي علي الصخور فانسكبت احشاؤه (19).
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا هو الآتي :
نحن لدينا آلاف المخطوطات تضم الاناجيل الأربعة بالإضافة لسفر الأعمال و جميع هذه المخطوطات متطابقة تماما ، و جاءت فيها قصة يهوذا الاسخريوطي كما نقلناها تماما ، في حين أن إنجيل يهوذا الإسخريوطي المزيف لا يوجد له سوي مخطوطة واحدة و بها العديد من الفجوات و السطور التي لم يستطع العلماء قراءتها .. فما الذي يدفعنا إلي تكذيب آلاف المخطوطات التي تضم العهد الجديد ، و تصديق مخطوطة واحدة وحيدة متهالكة غير واضحة تضم هذا الإنجيل المزيف ؟؟
لنحلل معا قصة يهوذا كما جاءت في كتب العهد الجديد و نقارنها بالقصة التي وردت في هذا الإنجيل المزيف ... 
لقد جاء في هذا الكتاب المزيف أن التلاميذ لم يعرفوا شيء عن الإتفاق الذي دار بين السيد المسيح و يهوذا ( وهو أن يهوذا سلّم السيد المسيح بناءا علي أوامر السيد المسيح له ) .. فإذا افترضنا أن التلاميذ لم يكونوا يعرفوا شيء عن هذا الإتفاق الوهمي ..فهل لم يكونوا يعرفون ما فعله يهوذا في نفسه بعدما سلم المسيح ؟؟ لقد قام يهوذا بالانتحار لأنه ندم علي تسليم السيد المسيح .. فإذا كان هناك اتفاق بينه و بين السيد المسيح و مكتوب في هذا الكتاب المزيف أن السيد المسيح قال ليهوذا أن تسليمه للمسيح هو عمل عظيم و ظل المسيح يمتدح يهوذا .. فما الذي دعي يهوذا للانتحار ؟؟ نحتاج لإجابة من كل من يتشدق بهذه الخرافات التي جاءت في هذا الكتاب المزيف و كل من يعتنقها و يصدقها .
ثانيا من الناحية التاريخية عن إثبات انتحار يهوذا .. لقد ذُكر أن يهوذا انتحر في البشارة بحسب القديس متي كما سبق و ذكرنا ، و في نفس الوقت ذُكرت قصة انتحار يهوذا بالتفصيل في سفر أعمال الرسل لكاتبه القديس لوقا ، فنري هنا أن خبر انتحار يهوذا مؤكد عندنا في موضعين و ليس موضع واحد في الكتاب المقدس .
وليس جديد علينا رؤية هذه الكتابات المزيفة التي ينسبوها إلي قديسين هم أبرياء منها ..
فأن الغنوسيين الذين ذكرناهم في بداية الحديث هم أصحاب هذه الكتب المزيفة الهرطوقية و لهم العديد من الكتب علي هذا المنوال وهي :
أعمال يوحنا ، إنجيل بطرس ،إنجيل الحقيقة ، إنجيل فيلبس ، أبوكريفا يعقوب ، أعمال أندراوس ، أعمال بطرس و بولس(20) ، بالإضافة إلى الرسائل الأبوكريفية التي وُجدت في المخطوط الذي نتحدث عنه ، و هذه الكتب انتحلت أسماء هؤلاء القديسين ، إذ ليس لهؤلاء القديسين أي صله بها إذ أنها كُتبت بعد نياحتهم بقرون .
وقد جاء العديد من الخرافات في هذا الكتاب المزيف و لكن ليس هناك مجال الآن لعرضها و مناقشتها و دحضها .
المراجع المستند عليها في المقال :
(1) http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5327692
(2) http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2006/114/43.0.html​(3)http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/irenaeus.html
(4) هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شبه له ؟ القس عبد المسيح بسيط صـ 95-60​(5) هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شبه له ؟ القس عبد المسيح بسيط صـ 61 
(6) هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شبه له ؟ القس عبد المسيح بسيط صـ 62
(7) هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شبه له ؟ القس عبد المسيح بسيط صـ 64
(8) هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شبه له ؟ القس عبد المسيح بسيط صـ 60 
(9)جاء في النص الإنجليزي لهذا الإنجيل الآتي وهو ما سبق و ترجمناه في متن المقال :
*"For you will sacrifice the man that clothes me"*
*(10)*هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شبه له ؟ القس عبد المسيح بسيط صـ* 57*
*(11) (متى 10:4 ) / (مرقس 3: 19) / (لوقا 6 :16 )*
*(12) ( يوحنا 12 :6)*
*(13) ( متى 26 :14 ) / ( يوحنا 12 : 4 – 6 )*
*(14) ( يوحنا 18 : 36 )*
*(15) ( متى 26 : 12 ) / ( يوحنا 12 : 7 )*
*(16) ( متى 26 :14-15 ) /( لوقا 22 : 4-5 ) *
*(17)( زكريا 11 : 12- 13 )*
*(18) (متى 27 :4-5 )*
*(19) ( متى 27 :5) / ( أعمال 1 : 18 )*
*(20) *http://www.earlychristianwritings.comhttp://www.newadvent.org/cathen/01601a.htm


----------



## ma7aba (10 أبريل 2006)

مشكور ياأنسر


----------



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2006)

*روعة يا انسر... مشكور حبيبي...*


----------



## answer me muslims (11 أبريل 2006)

____________


----------



## answer me muslims (11 أبريل 2006)

_________


----------



## makakola (11 أبريل 2006)

*يدوم صليبك يا أنسر على هذا البحث الرائع

هل يمكننى الإقتباس منه أو نقله لمكان أخر مع الإشارة لك وللمكان بالطبع؟

أنتظر ردك

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## answer me muslims (11 أبريل 2006)

ياستاذ مكاكولا اكيد طبعا افعل مايحلو لك البحث ليس ملكى انا او العمله اوى اى شخص اخر بالهو ملك كل مسيحى وفى متناول الجميع يفعلو به مايحلو لهم لكى ينشرو كلمه الحق 
ولو تريد البحث كامل والصور اكثر وضوحا ضفنى عندك على الاميل وابعته لك


----------



## makakola (11 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا لك يا أستاذى الحبيب أنسر

أرسلت لك العنوان البريدى فى رسالة خاصة*


----------



## محب جدا (11 أبريل 2006)

بحث قيم في الحقيقه ومدعم بالعديد من الشواهد

تحياتي لصاحب هذا المجهود الوفير  انسر

ولكن هي كلمه اقولها== لا شك ان الحق هو الابقي وهو الذي يدوم في العقل


----------



## answer me muslims (12 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك يامحب والحقيقه هذا ليس مجهودى الخاص وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## answer me muslims (13 أبريل 2006)

كالعادة عبر الزمان يطلع علينا الكثير من الجهلة والسطحين باقوال ضد العقل والمعرفة والفهم الصحيح
و من اخر تلك الامور كتاب منحول ما يسمى كتاب انجيل يهوذا .
قبل ان نتكلم عن الكتاب المنحول المعروف بانجيل يهوذا لابد ان نتعرف على الغنوسين

معنى كلمة غنوسى هى كلمة يونانية مشتقة من الفعل gonsis أى معرفة و منها جاءت كلمة diagnosis​

باللغة الانجليزية
فالغنوسية تعتمد على اسلوب الملتقى فهى مصب هائل لعناصر مختلفة يهودية و مسيحية و شرقية و فلسفية و هى تنادى 
دائما بالمعرفة بدلا من الايمان
و من اهم خصائص الغنوسية بصفة عامة قولهم بثنائية بين الله و المادة 
و من اهم المذاهب الغنوسية
مذهب مرقيون marcion​

مذهب باسيليدس basilides​

مذهب فالنتينوس valentinus​

مذهب كيرنثوس cerinthus​

و قد ازدهرت الغنوسية فى القرن الثانى الميلادى و كانت دائما تجذب اليها الاشخاص الذين يميلون الى ان ينظروا الى نفوسهم
و كأنهم اشخاص أرفع و افضل من غيرهم من المسيحين العادين..
و السبب الرئسى الى تبنيهم لبعض عناصر المسيحية انما فى رغبتهم فى امتصاص المسيحية و احلال المعرفة محل الايمان
فالبدعة الغنوسية المسيحية هى خليط من عناصر شرقية و يونانية (منها الفيثاغورية الحديثة و الافلاطونية الجديدة) مع مقادير متفاوتة
من عناصر مسيحية أخذت من الديانة المسيحية الصحيحة و من وثائق اخرى مزورة و مكذوبة.
و من اهم الذين حاربوا الغنوسية و هى الحملات الوثنية على المسيحية هم
القديس ابريناوس و تلمبذة هيبوليتوس و ايضا اريستيديس و يوستينوس و أثيناغوراس و غيرهم
و من اهم الكتابات ضد الغنوسية كتاب الرد على الهراطقة ل ابريناوس و يوكد فيه انة يوجد الة واحد خلق كل شىء و رد على غرور الغنوسين فى ان يدعى الغنوسين ان يعرفوا اسرار الله التى لا يمكن التعبير عنه
فالعقل البشرى يمكنة ان يتوصل الى معرفة الله عن طريق العقل و الوحى لكنه لا يمكن ان يدرك الله​

فهذة مقدمة بسيطة عن الغنوسية 
و الان السوال ما هو العلاقة بين الغنوسية و كتاب يهوذا المنحول
اولا هل كتاب يهوذا المنحول المعرفة بيه جديدة ام قديمة جدا
الحقيقة يطلع علينا عدمى المعرفة و يقولون انة ظهر انجيل جديد و هم لا يعلمون ان هذا الكتاب المنحول رد علية من زمن بعيد جدا
فقد رد علية القديس ابريناوس اسقف كنيسة ميلان الذى وصف كتاب يهوذا بانة رواية خيالية
و العجيب ان الرد موجود قبل اكتشاف مخطوطة الكتاب المنحول و هو ليس الكتاب الوحيد فيوجد كتب منحولة كثيرة منهم على سبيل المثال
انجيل ولادة مريم
انجيل توما
انجيل العربى لطفولة المخلص
انجيل بطرس
انجيل نيقوديسوس
و غيرها الكثير و قد حققها ايضا باحثون امثال ادرس بيل و شندروف وغيرهم الكثير و هى كتب كتبت باجماع العلماء فيما بين عام 150 ميلادى و450 ميلادى و منها بالطبع كتاب يهوذا المنحول 
و الاناجيل الاربعة باجماع كل علماء الكتاب المقدس كتبت فيما بين عام 50 و 95 ميلادى أى بعد انتقال التلاميذ المسيح و خلفائهم المبشرين
كتاب يهوذا 
اولا هل يهوذا هو كاتب هذا الكتاب ففى كتاب يهوذا يقول بتكرار ان يهوذا سوف يظل مكللا بالدمار اى انة سيموت و هو فى نظر الناس مجرد خائن و لم يقول احد احد مطلقا لا من اباء الكنيسة و لا من الهراطقة او غيرهم انه عاش بعد الصلب فكيف يمكن قد كتب هذا الكتاب الملفق حوالى سنة 150 م
ثانبا هذا الكتاب و بفية الكتب المنحولة لم تكتب سيرة السيد المسيح و لا حياتة المعروفة فى الاناجيل الاربعة بل كتبت تاملاتها وافكارها الخاصة من جهة فكر كتبها الخاص
و السوال من كتب تلك الكتب؟
الاجابة هى اجماع كل علماء الكتاب المقدس و اباء الكنيسة انهم الغنوسين
وفيما يلى بعض نصوص الكتاب المنحول و التعليق علية علاقتة بالغنوسية

* الشيطان يجرب يسوع فى الفقرة التالية يتحدث عن المسيح و الشيطان باسماء غنوسية و تصور كلا منهم من عالم روحى مختلف عن الاخر و هذا من عمق الفكر الغنوسى
حيث يصور الاب السماوى المرتفع العالى فوق كل الايونات و وص المسيح بالوجينيس (allogenes) أى الغريب فقال ابتعد عنى يا شيطان لست انت من ابغى و انما ابى الذى هو مرتفع عاليا فوق كل ايونات(روساء) لانى انا هو الوجينيس(الغريب)انا من نسل اخر انا لست من نسلك و بعد ذلك نحدث الية من يحكم العالم و كل هذا يدل على ان من كتب هو غنوسى

*الفقرة الثانية يصور الكاتب الغنوسى الصراع بين المسيح و الشيطان يصورة غنوسية ثنائية بين اله الخير المتمثل فى المسيح و الاب واله الشر المتمثل فى الشيطان
فيهاجم سكالا(الشيطان خالق الارض(المادى) فكر غنوسى واضح و لم يستطيع استعبادة و بعد هزيميتة تراجع خجلا

* الفقرة التالية على الرغم انها ناقصة كلمات كثيرة فترجع لضياعها من المخطوط الا انها تصور الصراع المستمر بين جنود اللة السامى و اله الشر و قال لماذا انتم مندهشون من نجمكم و خطوطه التالية للايونات توجد صرخة الذى يدعى يسوع يكون تسلم ...للعقل و الشعب ...النجم السادس مخطىء عن جنودنا الخمسة و سيزولون مع خليقتهم و لكن يهوذا نكلم مع يسوع و هم لن يكونوا ساكتين أولئك الذين يتظهرون باسمك سيكون هناك كراهيه ثم هذا التطهير يسوع يقبض عليه

* الفقرة التالية تصور يهوذا يالتلميذ الحقيقى للمسيح لأنة سيسلمة تنفيذا لارادته والذى سوف يضحى من اجل سيدة كان الفريسيون حذرين و أرادو القاء القبض علية اثناء الصلاة لانهم كانوا خائفين من الشعب .نحن قالنا انه سيقع بين أيديهم كما تقول النبوة و ذهبوا الى يهوذا وقالوا له .. على الرغم انك انت شرير من مكان هذا فأنت تلميذ يسوع الحقيقى فأجابهم كما طلبوا منه و استلم يهوذا المال و أسلمه .. هذة نهاية انجيل يهوذا: أحد ما يهوذا يحتاج للتضيحة ليسوع بجسده الأرضى.

* و فى الفترة التالية تاكيد لكل ما سبق و تمجيد ليهوذا الذى سوف يحمل المسيح و سيضحى من اجله ستظهر .. فى الخطية و هم النجوم التى ستظهر . فى الخطية و هم النجوم التى هى كاملة فى كل الاعتبارات لانه كان الحديث للجنس البشرى انظروا لقد قبل الله وجودكم كعبيد و لكن الرب اعطاكم أوامر على الكل هم سيحنقرون كل الاشياء الشريرة و لكنكم ستقفون على أحد . فى الحقيقة فالانسان الذى يحملنى هل هو انت يهوذا ....ستضحى الأن الكل .. ازددت و جسدك الأرضى مات و احترق نجمك و يكون قلبك... التجلى على جبل تابور

* فى الفقرة التالية تلميح لحادثة التجلى المذكور فى الاناجيل القانونية مع مزجها يطلب المعرفة الذى هو جوهر الغنوسية نحن نعلم من اين أتينا و نعلم ايضا أين سنذهب و نعرف ما علينا أن نعمله لحياتنا و جاءوا و صعدوا الجبل الذى يدعى تامبور وألقوا أنفسهم أسفل وصلوا و قالوا أيها الرب الأه الساكن فى الاعالى فى الأيونات العظيمة الذى لا بداية له و لا نهاية أعطنا معرفة روحية أكشف لنا اسرارك لنستطيع قبول معرفتك من اين أتينا من الى ابن نحن ذاهبون و ما يجب علينا ان نعملة بحياتنا بعد هذة الكلمات التى تحدث بها ألوجينيس كشف نفسه مشهد المعمودية فى الاردان او متابعة مشهد الصحراء

* و فى الفقرةالاخيرة تصوير كامل للفكر الغنوسى كما بيناه و تمجيد لشخص بهوذا دمر. بسبب النسل الكبير =الوجينيس= يسوع صعد لاعلى هو قال فى البدء ... و من الملائكه وجد هذا النسل فى الابونات و قالوا ارفعوا أعينكم الى السحاب و الى النور الذى يحيط بالسحاب و الى الجمال الذى يحيط به و الى النجوم الموجودة كصورة مراة سابقة انه هو نجمنا و لكن يهوذا راى سحابة النور و ذهب الى هولاء الذى يقفون نحنها و سمعوا صوتا اتيا من السحاب.


فى النهايه من كل تلك الفقرات اقل انسان دارس للفكر الغنوسى يعلم ان هذا الكتاب مكتوب بفكر غنوسى المنتشر فى القرن الثانى 
​
ابعث رساله الى المتنيح العظيم فى العلم الانبا اغريغوريس و اقول عندما ارى علمك و انظر الى كلام الكثير من الجاهلة اقول الى متى يعشق الجاهلون الجهل
رساله الى القس عبد المسيح ابى انا فخور جدا بعملك


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: انجيل يهوذا*

*للرفع ...................*


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: انجيل يهوذا*

*ينقل الي قسم الرد علي الشبهات*​


----------

